# What's your stacking?



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

(Please only vote if you know your instinctual stacking. Here's the resource thread to find out more: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...ce-thread-instinctual-variants-stackings.html)

Let's see the percentages of each stacking in this forum.


_- All instinctual stackings are awesome, so there are no "wrong" answers._ 


Closed by op request.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm sp/sx and I really can't see how people see So in me. I even think I could be sp/sx decadent


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I'm a definite Seeker.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Sx/Sp~The Seeker reporting in. (Sp/Sx wannabe til the day I die :laughing: )


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Cool, we've already got votes on each.


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm a citizen, now tax me


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Sx/Sp~The Seeker reporting in. (*Sp/Sx wannabe til the day I die *:laughing: )


Trust me on this: Sp/Sx "The Connoisseur" is waaay overrated.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Sx/Sp too.
Why are there so many of us here?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

NichirenWarrior said:


> Trust me on this: Sp/Sx "The Connoisseur" is waaay overrated.


so is Sx/Sp. much more overrated than Sp/Sx


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

painfully sx/sp here too


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

*hic*


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Shame, I was enjoying "The Vault" for Sp/Sx. While "connoisseur" fits me in a broad way, it sounds far too pretentious and heavily implies being a foodie or art-lover.

The Enneagram Institute Discussion Board - Variant stacking Titles.


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

Paradigm said:


> Shame, I was enjoying "The Vault" for Sp/Sx. While "connoisseur" fits me in a broad way, it sounds far too pretentious and heavily implies being a foodie or art-lover.
> 
> The Enneagram Institute Discussion Board - Variant stacking Titles.


According to that thread, SP/SOs are The Materialist, The Farmer, the Everyday American, and a bunch of other boring-ass titles because we SP/SOs are just soooo practical and soooooo down-to-earth and sooooooo lame with our sx-lastness.

Jesus.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Bluity said:


> According to that thread, SP/SOs are The Materialist, The Farmer, the Everyday American, and a bunch of other boring-ass titles because we SP/SOs are just soooo practical and soooooo down-to-earth and sooooooo lame with our sx-lastness.
> Jesus.


EIDB isn't really the most open-minded of places. It's where half of the typism problem comes from, I think, because it comes up first in searches. I have to avoid all their 6-related threads due to how annoyingly inaccurate their ideas of 6 are.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm gonna say 'the vampire' for sp/sx
a need for something intense, but can be temporarily satiated. Sometimes dead, sometimes impassioned. sucking the life out of everything and taking into their inner world


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Moop said:


> Sx/Sp too.
> Why are there so many of us here?


All the So's are out joining clubs and leading meet-up groups and being politicians, I guess...


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Paradigm said:


> Shame, I was enjoying "The Vault" for Sp/Sx. While "connoisseur" fits me in a broad way, it sounds far too pretentious and heavily implies being a foodie or art-lover.
> 
> The Enneagram Institute Discussion Board - Variant stacking Titles.


The idea of the titles is to fit the variants in a broad way. "The Vault" certainly is fitting as well, and was discussed beforehand.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

lycanized said:


> I'm gonna say 'the vampire' for sp/sx
> a need for something intense, but can be temporarily satiated. Sometimes dead, sometimes impassioned. sucking the life out of everything and taking into their inner world


"Vampire" was discussed (although more for SX/SP), and is a fitting title in a way, but these need to be more broadly fitting titles. Also "vampire" would be somewhat controversial for a general title, with many loving it while others hating it...There will always be someone who are against a title, whatever it may be, but some titles are more controversial than others... (I know from experience that some people are even offended by "vampire" as a title, which is why we had to turn it down.)


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

NinthTome said:


> "Vampire" was discussed (although more for SX/SP), and is a fitting title in a way, but these need to be more broadly fitting titles. Also "vampire" would be somewhat controversial for a general title, with many loving it while others hating it...There will always be someone who are against a title, whatever it may be, but some titles are more controversial than others... (I know from experience that some people are even offended by "vampire" as a title, which is why we had to turn it down.)


I didn't know vampire was controversial, but I like that anyway. It seems almost perfect, but mostly for decadent. I can understand vault too and it probably fits better for the other types.
Where was it being discussed?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

lycanized said:


> I didn't know vampire was controversial, but I like that anyway. It seems almost perfect, but mostly for decadent. I can understand vault too and it probably fits better for the other types.
> Where was it being discussed?


Initially it was discussed extensively in the official forums for the enneagram, and then later privetly by certain members in these forums.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Need more members to tell us what they are...starting to see a pattern, but could change dramatically if more members vote.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Paradigm said:


> Shame, I was enjoying "The Vault" for Sp/Sx. While "connoisseur" fits me in a broad way, it sounds far too pretentious and heavily implies being a foodie or art-lover.
> 
> The Enneagram Institute Discussion Board - Variant stacking Titles.


Those are interesting. I reeeally don't like "the social butterfly" as a title for so/sx. Anyone who thinks that fits obviously only knows so/sx-ers from afar. Or thinks all of us are 7w6 or something.

I like the suggestion of "the jester" a lot. I've related to that symbol for a while.


----------



## brianbsmiley (Jun 29, 2013)

The Catalyst 
"a person or thing that causes a change" According to the dictionary, I'm pretty bad-ass :laughing:


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

_Soc/Sp "The Ambassador", __possible _Soc/Sx "The Comrade".


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Powerhouse said:


> _Soc/Sp "The Ambassador", __possible _Soc/Sx "The Comrade".


SP and SX are very different. I suggest having a read through the thread linked on the OP on the instincts and stackings, it's really interesting and helpful for finding where you are.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

the 3 ranges of sx/sp:


sx/sp seducer (weak sp) - sx in full command produces an active recruiter of potential mates; but being sx/sp this remains in the yin mode of seducing. charismatic and overtly sexualized, arguably the most purely sx of all stacks and ranges. draws from so/sx shadow to liven up sx into an erotic playfulness and to keep sx far ahead of their relatively nominal sp. an emotional yearning to their mating ritual; an inherently unstable range that can lead to a pattern of serial heartbreak. often confused for sx/so. 


*sx/sp mystifier (midrange) - the range where the mystique of the sx/sp stack is at its strongest. unconsciously attracts with intense eye contact and other sx feelers, but holds back enough to give them a kind of untouchable or hard to get close to quality. depending on their true intentions this can either frustrate their sx or reward their functional sp cooling system. like midrangers of all stacks, there's a seemingly casual approach to meeting their variant needs as the secondary instinct is kept both in play and at bay, and others may wonder what they really want. *


sx/sp wanderer (strong sp) - the most clasically 'blocked' of the sx's, often exchanging intimacy in favor of the more immediate pleasures of the body. paradoxically the most wandering and restless of the sx/sp's. pulls from sp/so to ensure the sx flood is contained by the sp levee, which can provide a sense of stability at the expense of seeming put off by others. sex can mean a hollow satisfying of the instinct while more vulnerable feelings are suspended. quietly charged but muted, and can seem self pres first. 

By 4w3 Sexual Slash Self-Preservation


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

WOLFsanctuary said:


> the 3 ranges of sx/sp:
> 
> 
> sx/sp seducer (weak sp) - sx in full command produces an active recruiter of potential mates; but being sx/sp this remains in the yin mode of seducing. charismatic and overtly sexualized, arguably the most purely sx of all stacks and ranges. draws from so/sx shadow to liven up sx into an erotic playfulness and to keep sx far ahead of their relatively nominal sp. an emotional yearning to their mating ritual; an inherently unstable range that can lead to a pattern of serial heartbreak. often confused for sx/so.
> ...


Interesting...I think I'm midrange from reading that.

Do you have this info for the other stackings?


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

NinthTome said:


> Interesting...I think I'm midrange from reading that.
> 
> Do you have this info for the other stackings?


All of them are here: Typewatch Enneagram: Typewatch Instinct Ranges

My instincts on the other hand need some work. Social last nonetheless.


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

Soc/Sp - The Ambassador. However, I'm not a politician or leader of any kind...


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

The only thing I ran across in those non-PerC links that really describes me as an sp/so is...










Oscar the Grouch. SCRAM!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

"_I asked bobby dylan
I asked the beatles 
I asked timothy leary
But he couldn't help me either 

They call me the seeker 
I been searchin low and high
I wont get to get what I'm after 
Till the day I die_"


----------



## abosely (Apr 12, 2013)

I realize I'm a bit of an unusual combination...

INFJ 5w6 1w2 2w1 SX/SP
And yes I'm quite sure of my type.

Anyone else have similar type stacking?

Cheers, Allen


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

abosely said:


> I realize I'm a bit of an unusual combination...
> 
> INFJ 5w6 1w2 2w1 SX/SP
> And yes I'm quite sure of my type.
> ...


That definitely seems possible to me...not sure why you think it's so unlikely? It may be a rarer combination, if that's what you mean.


----------



## abosely (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, rarer combination would b a better way to put it.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

It's interesting that so far the SOC lasts are the most common...if this proves to be the case still after maybe a hundred votes or so, I wonder if there's something more to this than simply "the socials are out socializing", lol?


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

NinthTome said:


> It's interesting that so far the SOC lasts are the most common...if this proves to be the case still after maybe a hundred votes or so, I wonder if there's something more to this than simply "the socials are out socializing", lol?


Yep.

People confuse the reality of instincts with stereotypes, esp So, they think it has to do with being a sorority bunny who follows groups with sheeple intent.

:happy:


----------



## JPR (Jul 5, 2011)

abosely said:


> I realize I'm a bit of an unusual combination...
> 
> INFJ 5w6 1w2 2w1 SX/SP
> And yes I'm quite sure of my type.
> ...


Similar as in unusual combination:

ENTp 5w4 8w7 3w4 Sx/So


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

JPR said:


> Similar as in unusual combination:
> 
> ENTp 5w4 8w7 3w4 Sx/So


Unusual combinations make interesting people. 

I'm an INFP 9w8 (very strong 8 wing), 4w3, 7w6, SX/SP. How common would that be? Because I haven't met anyone like me before - as far as I know at any rate.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

NinthTome said:


> Unusual combinations make interesting people.
> 
> I'm an INFP 9w8 (very strong 8 wing), 4w3, 7w6, SX/SP. How common would that be? Because I haven't met anyone like me before - as far as I know at any rate.


An INFP 9? Sorry, but not uncommon :happy:

Same with an INFP with a connection to 4.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Sonny said:


> An INFP 9? Sorry, but not uncommon :happy:
> 
> Same with an INFP with a connection to 4.


Yeah I heard about that, but some things are quite different. My 8 wing is so strong sometimes I see myself as an 8 rather than a 9, for example, and 8's don't seem a common INFP type. Also I've always felt like the only SX/SP around. Just curious anyway, as for some reason I've never found anyone like me...must be just where I grew up.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Sx/Sp~The Seeker reporting in. (Sp/Sx wannabe til the day I die :laughing: )


Ditto. I hate how being an SX dom means you feel inadequate in the department of intimacy. Not very sexy. Feeling inadequate to survive would just make you work harder, right? :kitteh:

*RAISES FIST*


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Sweet, we nearly have 100 votes...


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

Sp/So last position? Weird. I think it's the most common type anyways


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Sx/Sp reporting.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

rajAs said:


> Sp/So last position? Weird. I think it's the most common type anyways


Yeah, I though there would've been more too. Not sure why there seem to be so few in these forums?


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm an arrogant and presumptious guy who says that many users may type as "how I'd like to be" rather than "what sadly I actually am".

Sp in general is not considered interesting and not worth typing as it. Sx is extremely attractive for wannabes.


----------



## Bluefireluv (Jun 17, 2013)

....I cant be the only So-dom not out there socializing. I just cant be.

Oh wait, I'm on my way to meet some people. Nvm then.:laughing:


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Quite a bit of Sx/sp. Quite the abundance of Sx in general. Hmmmmm...


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

If you self-type as the rare one, you should be prosecuted. The motto of the typology community.

Sx-last here (sp/so). I'm part of the boring ones. Hurray!

I self-typed as sp/sx for a very long time but it became so mainstream. I thought forums were places appealing to those that have social instinct in the first or second position in the stacking. I mean, there's thanks button, number of posts, ranking and even MOTM.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Eh, I'm an Sp/Sx and thought I was So/Sx for a little before I knew about the instincts in depth. I'd kill to have more strength in So. The thing is I'm friendly as hell, like having different people I can go to for stimulation, do not loathe So functions, and don't seem super closed off to people. My overall energy is quite warm - so I chose So/Sx. Also, I neglect Self-preservation type things all the damn time. But, how am I Sp then? I think about it like crazy. XDD I am aware of my neglect, my discomfort, my lack of maintenance, but due to being in a funk/lazy/stressed, I let these things slip. Otherwise, I feel very good about myself when all those things are taken care of. It's such a sigh of relief and gives me a sense of ease. 

I meet So (first or second) IRL all the damn time. Where are you guys?? XD


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

The Catalyst


----------



## Inari Marie (Oct 11, 2013)

The Connoiesseur


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Voted. Sx/sp. I think us being majority here is coincidence...


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

rajAs said:


> I'm an arrogant and presumptious guy who says that many users may type as "how I'd like to be" rather than "what sadly I actually am".
> 
> Sp in general is not considered interesting and not worth typing as it. Sx is extremely attractive for wannabes.


We do have to take into consideration that some would be mistyping themselves. To reduce this in the first place I made sure I said in the OP to "only vote if you know your instinctual stacking", and posted a link to the main thread on the instincts so people can do some research first if they're not sure. People generally are good at knowing where they sit though, and many of the members voting have been in the forums for a long time, and have known about the instincts for years, so most of the voters would have it right.



brittauzenne said:


> Voted. Sx/sp. I think us being majority here is coincidence...


I think you're largely right there. There would be some mistyping going on, but hopefully it's not that many.


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

He's a Superhero! said:


> We do have to take into consideration that some would be mistyping themselves. To reduce this in the first place I made sure I said in the OP to "only vote if you know your instinctual stacking", and posted a link to the main thread on the instincts so people can do some research first if they're not sure. People generally are good at knowing where they sit though, and many of the members voting have been in the forums for a long time, and have known about the instincts for years, so most of the voters would have it right.


Sadly the number of posts isn't enough to understand if a person really know his own stacking. By the way it could be interesting to understand why so many Sx doms are following this forum. When I think about internet I see it as a Sp or maybe Soc area, not actually Sx


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

rajAs said:


> Sadly the number of posts isn't enough to understand if a person really know his own stacking. By the way it could be interesting to understand why so many Sx doms are following this forum. When I think about internet I see it as a Sp or maybe Soc area, not actually Sx


I wasn't referring to the number of posts.

It would be interesting to understand why there are so many sx-doms here - including myself.  Actually I don't see the Internet as all that social...it's in a way even anti-social, as people are "socializing" on sites like Facebook and Twitter, but aren't spending that much time with people in real life. Instead of spending time in person with family and friends, they are watching the computer screen. The Internet is definitely a sp-zone, as it's a way to get lots of information without having to socialize.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

So/Sp 3w2 formal.

It seems that many people overtype their Sx. I can see why, but it's foolish to confuse compassion,limerace, romantisicm, love, and all sacrificial devotion, fun, attractiveness and all other loveliness with just Sx.

Sp/So is the most common stack among the population FYI. With Sx, there's a damning severity that leeches the substance of whatever the gaze is set upon,which is actually a constant reframing of the psychic energy held by the Sx individual (more to the point with Sx/Sp)..it is at all times a constant search for those recesses or processes that crassly and all consumingly reforms the sense of energy that the Sx is unremittingly binded too. this is not by any means an energy with which to flutter about with. The charge is a truthful
One..and as a result,very dangerous...not cute.

So is more along the lines I think of what many people have in mind for Sx dom..particularly So/Sx's. Compassion in particular is a very defining characteristic of healthy So doms. The willingness to truly believe.it is the complex of the abstract and the ideal that actually many So's are constantly dealing with. The quest..the journey, a dissolved appraisal of Possibilities..reaching ever more for that ideal state..this may well be far beyond the human level of doings..the vastness of the galaxy for example. 

This can also take upon itself an intensity, an all consuming dedication..but the focus and feel is different.

So's are seeing Souls 

Sx's are seeing Bodies 

The esthetic of the two words speak well of the energies.

I always look at the tale of Superman as being a classically So (specifically So/Sp).


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I knew from the very beginning I was sp dominant that I couldn't deny it. Later on I discovered that my social instinct is also quite present in my life and that the sexual one is blinded and postponed.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

My first thought is that my stacking is sp/sx, though I've heard that I come across as so/sp. It's a bit hard to say for sure, since I can see myself having some neurosis in each instinct. :blushed:


----------

